# Trek 850 : What year?



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

I know I should have asked this a long time ago but i just started to wonder what year this was.







. it came with Alivio components.


----------



## Thirdrawn (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm gonna go with 1994.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Trek made the 850 model from 1994-1997. I believe yours is a 1994 model. The black and crimson fade paint is a rare one indeed. When did you convert it to SS?


----------



## Thirdrawn (Mar 22, 2007)

Zachariah said:


> Trek made the 850 model from 1994-1997.


With all due respect, I think this range is too narrow. Trek didn't release an 850 each year, or they may have released a SHX version with a suspension fork rather than a rigid fork (1994 saw the release of both models, incidentally). But Trek released the 850 off and on until 1997. The earliest catalog I've seen (1984) even contains an 850.

Again, I may be mistaken or the information I'm looking at may be incorrect. But I wanted to point out that this bike comes from the tail-end of the 850's lifetime rather than the beginning.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Owning more Treks than I ever did...you may be right. I am simply going by what BikePedia listed. I am NO Trek bike historian!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

looks very much like the one in the 94 catalog (page 16)

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Trek/1994.pdf

http://www.vintage-trek.com/model_numbers1.htm

850

83, black metallic with red panel and head tube
84, black with red graphics
85, black with red graphics
86 Antelope - tamarak (olive drab), also pink to white fade
87 Antelope - blue metallic with white decals, also red/black fade with silver decals 
88, yellow with blue decals, also black with magenta decals
89, silver with bright blue decals, also denim blue with yellow decals 
90, intense blue with white decals, also white with black decals
91, red with black splash with white decals on black and silver
92, Antelope - sour grape with white decals
94, floating violet/black fade with white decals, also steel blue with black decals
95, Mercury silver/steel blue fade with black decals, also ice green with blue decals
96, Saturn silver/ice indigo fade with ice indigo decals, also dry ice red with black decals
97, dry ice blue with black decals


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

It was Converted to SS back in Early 08 . Thanks guys for helping me out ,I was thinking the 80's but now i see its early 90's


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Do you mind if I piggyback on this thread?

I built up a black Antelope frame and fork that had the same headtube badge.

The thing is it has pencil seatstays at the seat-tube and an 1-1/8 headtube (threaded).

I thought by the time the 1-1/8 headtube was introduced; pencil seatstays were long gone.

Any idea?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

All I can say is: Hot bike! Saw one exactly like that (same year even) at the grocery store about two years ago.


----------



## Ingemar (Sep 5, 2009)

*Ingemar*

I bought mine in 1982 or 83.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

It's a '94


----------

